# Bartering at Hamm



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Right, for all you that have been to Hamm before, what are your bartering experiences? Have you gone in a really low price and been suprised, or have the sellers had none of it and stuck to their price? You had better luck getting multiple items? : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Find something you like, workout how much you want to pay, hold the cash in your hand and thats you offer, most of the time the seller will go for it, especially in the afternoon


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hamish on the other hand uses the 
"I'm Scotish i dont pay full price on nothing"

LOL
Yes it can work and yes for us it did work i find them not being able to understand you actually works in our favour


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Or when I offered that german €1000 for the rest of the leos lol he wanted to do €1400 but I wouldn't budge lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Faith said:


> Yes it can work and yes for us it did work i find them not being able to understand you actually works in our favour


 
They want my money? they speak my language!!:lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

lol no it was more like this is what we have this is what you WILL take and we are taking those reptiles for this cash.

Everyone speaks money no matter where in the world you are.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Faith said:


> Hamish on the other hand uses the
> "I'm Scotish i dont pay full price on nothing"


the best part of that quote is the fact that i actually said that and got a good deal for my cheek : victory:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hamish said:


> the best part of that quote is the fact that i actually said that and got a good deal for my cheek : victory:


Then when we need that all important leo in hamm, Im sure you wont mind using that accent to get us some money off lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a list of euros to GBP going up in £25...so i will just take that...and work how much i would pay for it cheap here, and lower it again :lol2: get my mum to do the bartering though...shes damn good at it...usually never done it at a reptile show!!! 

So excited and i only need to save like £700 now  :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've stuck to a price several times, turned around to walk away.. put my cash in my pocket... and the seller has said "well wait a minute... maybe we can work something out..." and gone again.

But once, at Houten, I walked away because I wasn't happy with the price and it sold and I wished I'd just bought it when I first saw it, but that does occasionally happen.

We've usually managed to get things for cheaper then advertised though, especially if buying more than one... best deal I got was almost half the advertised price (which was 1500 so quite a saving), and it wasn't a bad price to begin with so we were quite suprised that we got it that low.

Never seen anyone offended by someone trying to haggle so it certainly doesn't hurt to go in low and try and settle somewhere in the middle.

Oh.. and my blood red beardies which didn't sell by 4:15pm at the last Hamm so the guy knocked them down from £150 to £50 each if we took all he had left on his table, you definitely get better deals at the end of the day - but sometimes you just can't risk leaving something till the end if you don't want it to go to someone else.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Always found this really handy at Hamm








Get a fresh one at OANDA, The Currency Site: Foreign Exchange Services and Trading under cheatsheet


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you carry them around the whole day ye....must do ye...

Problem is as soon as in i will want something!!!

just after my royals really and after my extras 1.1 pastels if can afford some and extra extra of ackies lol.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I mis read the title as thought you were asking anyone if they had experience of battering..............need sleep

(hamm mantra "only a cham only a cham only a cham")


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, nice one tick.
being english, the best thing to do is check the labels. if there is no price then walk away. when i 1st started going to hamm everything had a price, not they seem to leave it off and put start higher with the english.
the only issue now is that the euro is so strong that a lot of these deals are not really anything special anymore.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

They know they are going to get bid - so most up the price they will take at the start fully expecting to get it knocked down. They know what they are doing and make a lot of money on impulse buys on the day - The best bet is to have a list and know what you are prepared to pay and stick to it - then you cant be unhappy. If its a fair price - yes sure try and get it reduced a bit, but if you want the animal and it is not overpriced dont lose it for the sake of a few quid. You cant nip back and get it the next day!

Of course as the day progresses the prices will go down - but also there will be less to choose from.

I wish I was going this year - bit spent all my cash at Houten - these shows are fantastic - no matter what you spend they are a great day out and a chance to see soo many reps and soo many rep lovers - what a buzz.

If anyone can find me a CB fem Boiga Dendrophila - I will love for ever - well for a bit any:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, nice one tick.
> being english, the best thing to do is check the labels. if there is no price then walk away. when i 1st started going to hamm everything had a price, not they seem to leave it off and put start higher with the english.
> the only issue now is that the euro is so strong that a lot of these deals are not really anything special anymore.


The people with no prices really bug me. I have seen people say two totally different prices for 2 people in 10 mins because of what their accent is. If there's no price I don't even ask any more, because they are never inclined to offer good deals to British people without a lot of work.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> The people with no prices really bug me. I have seen people say two totally different prices for 2 people in 10 mins because of what their accent is. If there's no price I don't even ask any more, because they are never inclined to offer good deals to British people without a lot of work.


me too, it winds me up.. even on here, i know some people just dont like to do prices.. but for me if you put the price,people can look, if they think its a little off they canmake an offer.. if not, leave it. there doesnt have to then be the need to clog up threads or send pms forward and backwards.. i never did understand it, simple for me,no price - walk off.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, nice one tick.
> being english, the best thing to do is check the labels. if there is no price then walk away. when i 1st started going to hamm everything had a price, not they seem to leave it off and put start higher with the english.
> the only issue now is that the euro is so strong that a lot of these deals are not really anything special anymore.


Wasnt aware of that, so nice one Nige :no1: 

*Goes out to buy a french football shirt and 'french dictionary'* :lol2:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Faith said:


> Then when we need that all important leo in hamm, Im sure you wont mind using that accent to get us some money off lol


accent, size, glare and a stick with a heavy metal end all make for good bartering :devil:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Hamish said:


> accent, size, glare and a stick with a heavy metal end all make for good bartering :devil:


Can i walk round with you?? :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

think im gonna try bartering at the next donny show

at the last show i just got my stuff without asking anything, probally could of saved a bit of cash and got more. well i plan on getting a trio of mack snows and loads of equipment so hopefully i will get a good discount


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Hamish said:


> accent, size, glare and a stick with a heavy metal end all make for good bartering :devil:


yeahme and u did seem to have an advantage, not sure why lol


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

well ive got basic gcse german and found that if you spoke to them in german they gave you a better price and you could barter a lot off but in english they didnt want to know
buggers lol


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> well ive got basic gcse german and found that if you spoke to them in german they gave you a better price and you could barter a lot off but in english they didnt want to know
> buggers lol


the snakes i got i thought of a price and thats all i paid, e.g. my 3 female corns all around 2 months old at a guess, blizzard, ghost stripe and butter the 3 of them were priced at a total of 240 euros first thing i said was what would they take and the price dropped to 200 so i offered 140 and we settled at 150 euros if i remember correct.


----------

